# Things Canadians arnt happy with at home?



## gigeorge (Mar 12, 2013)

So here in the UK we ***** about a number of things; mass immigration from europe, the lack of jobs, the overpriced fuel, the weather, and the current social divide between the wealthy and poor (supposedly the cause of the London Riots last years). What would you say are the issues Canadians put up with / endure - obviously where its a vast country its going to differ from province to province so state where you reside and give me the pro's and cons of life there.

Thanks


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Toronto:
Provincial, collosal mismanagement... Here's a starter list:
- Millions wasted on cancelled power plants
- Ornge scandals
- eHealth scandals
- HST tax grab (that has done nothing for Ontario's economy)
- ECO fees tax grab that have done nothing to protect Ontario's environment
- Hundreds of millions wasted on hydro smart meters that have done nothing to help Ontario's struggling power grid or the sky rocketing hydro bills of Ontario residents
- All day kindergarten that has resulted in nothing more than socialized day care with unsafe one teacher per 15 or more children classroom conditions
- Car insurance act, highest car insurance in Canada

City,
- Current mayor is a takeaway eating crackhead, previous major nearly bankrupt the city
- Immigration and city overpopulation
- Gun violence
- Major issues with public housing (corruption in TCHC)
- Transportation
- GRIDLOCK
- Inadequate and dated public transportation system
- Weather inflicted transportation problems for both cars/vehicles and public transit (4 hours for a normally 35min street car ride because the snow was more then 5cm!)
- Condos, condos, condos
- Property tax 
- I could keep going...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

gigeorge said:


> So here in the UK we ***** about a number of things; mass immigration from europe, the lack of jobs, the overpriced fuel, the weather, and the current social divide between the wealthy and poor (supposedly the cause of the London Riots last years).



If you look at the backgrounds of many of the people charged for their actions in those riots you will realize that it had nothing whatsoever to do with any social divide. .


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Liam(at)Large said:


> City,
> - Current mayor is a takeaway eating crackhead



There is not one ounce of proof to support that crack allegation.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

colchar said:


> There is not one ounce of proof to support that crack allegation.


He's still a crackhead (drug or not!)...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Liam(at)Large said:


> He's still a crackhead (drug or not!)...




Where is a facepalm smilie when I need one...


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Toronto:
> Provincial, collosal mismanagement... Here's a starter list:
> - Millions wasted on cancelled power plants
> - Ornge scandals
> ...


You could substitute "Toronto" and "Ontario" with "Vancouver" and "British Columbia" and you'd not be too far off... there are a few regional differences (pipeline in BC, power plants in Ontario... actually, on reflection, there are dam scandals in BC as well), but the complaints that Ontario has are similar to the ones we have in British Columbia.

On the bright side (?) at least our civic and provincial governments are _consistent_ across the nation as far as their f*ckwittery is concerned.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

colchar said:


> If you look at the backgrounds of many of the people charged for their actions in those riots you will realize that it had nothing whatsoever to do with any social divide. .


At least the Met _*did something*_ about the riots after they happened... they're still sorting out the NHL hockey riot in Vancouver that happened _before_ the London riot.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> At least the Met _*did something*_ about the riots after they happened... they're still sorting out the NHL hockey riot in Vancouver that happened _before_ the London riot.


----------



## gigeorge (Mar 12, 2013)

colchar said:


> If you look at the backgrounds of many of the people charged for their actions in those riots you will realize that it had nothing whatsoever to do with any social divide. .


What was it then?


----------



## gigeorge (Mar 12, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> At least the Met _*did something*_ about the riots after they happened... they're still sorting out the NHL hockey riot in Vancouver that happened _before_ the London riot.


Yeah i saw those hockey riots on youtube. Worse than any football riots ive seen! Still, there's idiots everywhere you go?!


----------



## jenniferdori (Aug 22, 2013)

The crime rates aren't bad here -- in fact it's very safe. There are areas you would avoid, of course. You will get that everywhere.

I also doubt that our government (at any level) is any more corrupt than other decent governments. Look at other first world countries like Greece and tell me where you would rather live.

I've lived here all my life, and while Canada certainly isn't perfect, I think I'm very blessed to be here. Education system could perhaps be better, but it's still good. The country is safe, clean, beautiful, and it has a good social system (though, like anything else run by the government, isn't perfect by a long shot).

I don't mean to paint a rosy picture, but I do think that Canada is a wonderful place to live. If I were to change something, it would be to make a better education system and underscore religious freedoms (which are still very good, despite any complaints). 

Btw, I'm going to the UK for graduate school, but I'll come back after. There isn't anywhere else in the world I would rather live.


----------



## gigeorge (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for the insight..after 6 weeks of travelling in Canada i pretty much decided its a place id love and be happy living in. The next challenge is getting there, only hope i can achieve it !


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


jenniferdori said:


> The crime rates aren't bad here -- in fact it's very safe. There are areas you would avoid, of course. You will get that everywhere.
> 
> I also doubt that our government (at any level) is any more corrupt than other decent governments. Look at other first world countries like Greece and tell me where you would rather live.
> 
> ...


You have described Canada in a way that motives others to look for that piece of heaven on earth .

We have lived in several others countries, and hadn't found the excellent quality of life this vast country has to offer, until we were relocated here. Yes, of course there are some deficiencies that could be sorted, but are minor when compared to other developed countries. 

Good luck in UK.....just remember to mind the gap 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

gigeorge said:


> So here in the UK we ***** about a number of things; mass immigration from europe, the lack of jobs, the overpriced fuel, the weather, and the current social divide between the wealthy and poor (supposedly the cause of the London Riots last years). What would you say are the issues Canadians put up with / endure - obviously where its a vast country its going to differ from province to province so state where you reside and give me the pro's and cons of life there.
> 
> Thanks



My complaint regards people who see the glass 1/3 empty instead of 2/3 full.

Sure there are things wrong with the local, provincial and federal government. We should work to improve those things. But why would you focus on our complaints - why not ask for pros and cons? Regarding immigrants, give me a break. The only ones who should complain about immigrants are the aboriginal peoples. Most immigrant communities are like every other community (read white Canadians). There are good people, bad people and mostly people who are usually good but sometimes don't do the best thing. I have met and worked with people in virtually every ethnic and racial group and in most cases they were mostly like everyone else - hard working, caring about their family and complaining about the government. 

By the way, my family on my father's side has lived in this country for almost 400 years (originally from France), my great grandfather on my mother's side is from Ireland. My wife is an immigrant from the Caribbean of multi-racial and ethnic background. Obviously, I can't and have no reason to complain about the "immigrants".


----------



## TSN.IMM (May 13, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> ...
> - I could keep going...


You can keep going..., but maybe you will stop if you know that there are some countries on earth people even are not allowed to talk about what they are not happy with in their country. Compare to them, your problems are so minor.
Sorry, I've just realized that the topic of this thread is about what "Canadian arnt happy with at home", not about other countries.


----------

